# First radio broadcast



## AceWolf (Feb 28, 2012)

A couple of friends and I are about to start a radio broadcast. You guys should listen in, it should be fun. We're talking on a few good topic you might find interesting :3 
The streaming will be via Ustream hope to see ya there. 

www.ustream.tv/broadcast/4016051

streaming will start at 2:00pm EST


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 28, 2012)

Um since you have been here for a little bit I would have guess you would know this thread belongs in The Tube section of FaF.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

> [h=2]We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.[/h]


----------



## Aden (Feb 28, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Um since you have been here for a little bit I would have guess you would know this thread belongs in The Tube section of FaF.



Close! I'm actually going to move it to the links forum


----------

